

Top 100 Best Places to Live in America - tux
http://www.areavibes.com/best-places/america/

======
jonathankoren
Would be better if they actually aggregated the data into metro regions. There
was exactly one town I heard of, on that list. Everything else was essentially
suburban neighborhoods.

Apparently they like really like Kansas City and Indianapolis.

